# GA16DE ECU on a GA16DNE



## motoyola (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys i need your help. Is it possible to connect the ECU of B13 ECU engine GA16DE to a B14 GA16DNE? the connectors are the same except it still doesn't work. Maybe there are just some pins that needed to be interchanged. Help guys. Thank you in advance


----------



## Dj2noh (Sep 25, 2009)

motoyola said:


> Hi guys i need your help. Is it possible to connect the ECU of B13 ECU engine GA16DE to a B14 GA16DNE? the connectors are the same except it still doesn't work. Maybe there are just some pins that needed to be interchanged. Help guys. Thank you in advance


kindly post some picture...of the ecu, connector, the inside circuits.


----------

